# Coral Sands Resort North (RCI C688) in Hilton Head



## janej (Jun 16, 2014)

I am looking for information about Coral Sands Resort North.   The resort phone system is a mess and I have not been able to get through to the front desk since Saturday.

Is it the same resort as the Coral Sands?   Does anyone have a physical address for me to see it on google map?

The address RCI uses 66, Pope Avenue, Hilton Head Island,SC 29928, seems to be the check in office for multiple resorts.

How far is it from the beach?   How do people get to the beach from the resort?

Thanks a lot for your help,

Jane


----------



## theo (Jun 16, 2014)

janej said:


> I am looking for information about Coral Sands Resort North.   The resort phone system is a mess and I have not been able to get through to the front desk since Saturday.
> 
> Is it the same resort as the Coral Sands?   Does anyone have a physical address for me to see it on google map?
> 
> ...



I cannot answer any of your resort location questions, but I would still respectfully suggest doing a TUG search for recent weeks' posts regarding Coral Sands on HHI.  Apparently, there are multiple lawsuits filed by owners --- and perhaps counter suit(s) by the resort. If you are just "exchanging" into the place, maybe you don't much care about any of those particular goings-on, but if you are interested in "buying in", some homework may well be in order first...


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi Jane,
I did a little digging and can answer this one.  I stayed at Coral Sands about 10 years ago before Coral Sands North was built.  I called the front desk and this is what they said.  Coral Sands North is the closest property to the check in center.  It is directly behind it.  Coral Sands North is adjacent to Coral Sands connected by pathway and is about a 5 minute walk.  Both properties share amenities.  

Now as to the proximity to the beach.  With small child and older grandma and full beach cooler, umbrella, etc in tow the walk from Coral Sands was about 20 minutes.  We walk fairly slow.  So Coral Sands depending on the 5 minutes from Coral Sands might be 5 more minutes, 5 less or just about the same.  

There is a large public parking lot but during season it filled up if you weren't in by 10 or so and stayed full until around 4pm.  We enjoyed evenings at the beach so if we drove we just went later.


----------



## janej (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks for the information, Tracey and Theo.   That is really helpful.


----------



## wptamo (Jun 17, 2014)

Hiya, I stayed there last summer, we rented bikes with a trailer a put chairs umbrellas in and rode to the beach. It was a quick 5-7 minutes? It's close.
We enjoyed it, the pools were nice and so was the lazy river. There was only one building completed last year, they were working on the second building.
We had a 3 bedroom, nice unit!
I'd go back !
WPT


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Jun 22, 2014)

We are driving home from Hilton Head now. We stayed very close to the Coral Sands at the Players Club. The first day we walked to the beach which I thought was a little too far in the heat. Coligny Beach I believe is the only beach that offers free parking spaces which are across the circle from the beach. We found parking to be easy there on weekdays. The weather was marvelous!  Hope you have a great trip


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 22, 2014)

Please avoid going to their sales update.  Very high pressure sales tactics.


----------

